# How to access Windows 7/Vista/XP/NT when lost or forgot password.



## Trancy201207 (Aug 7, 2012)

It must make you distraught whenever you can't login Windows Pc. It should make me crazy if I were you, since you will find numerous important files on the computer. There is certainly nothing worse than lost Windows password or forgotten Windows password. Fortunately there are several on the internet Windows password reset program tools that could help you, if you want to spend or wait for them to remove Windows password. Instead, this short article will show you how to reset your Windows 7/XP/Vista password inside moments. In this article I'll introduce two key techniques to resolve the problem of how to reset windows password and how to bypass Administrator password easily:

*1.Create a bootable Ophcrack reset disk to change Windows password*

It is a no-cost Windows password reset and recovery software program based on rainbow tables. It could perform on Windows, Linux/Unix, Mac OS X- It is free and easy to use, so it is one of most well-liked Windows password reset tool. To change Windows password, you need to do two steps:
(1) Download Ophcrack from sourceforge.net, run USBOphcrack.exe , extract for your Personal computer; then click USBOphcrack.bat from your USBOphcrack folder, and stick to directions; then reboot your Laptop or computer and set bios to boot from USB.
(2) Booting from the USB sticks into a mini Linux setting. Ophcrack is launched after the technique has booted. Now you finish resetting the forgotten Windows 7 Passwords operating with this USB instrument.

*2.Super Windows Password Reset software- The easiest method to reset Windows password*

Super Windows Password Reset is professional Windows password reset software to reset forgotten Windows Administrator passwords and other users' password; it could reset Windows passwords on all Windows family. The operating steps you need to do are burn this Windows 7 password recovery software program onto a blank and bootable CD/DVD/USB flash drive, and use this password reset disk to reset forgotten Windows 7 password. This Windows password reset program is easy and this is the easiest technique to reset forgotten Windows password. Below is the guide of how bypass Windows password with three steps:
(1) You might absolutely free download Super Windows Password Reset from the official web-site: http://www.passwordreset.biz/ ; install and run; a blank CD/DVD/USB flash drive is required.
(2) Burn the Windows password reset disk
Here we take Burn DVDCD Disc as an example.
Click "Burn DVDCD Disk"; double click on Burn_CD.exe to run "Burn CD"; then click "Browse"; choose SWPR.iso file; click "Start"; then the CD Drawer open up; it is going to ask you insert a blank CD-R disc in to the drive; click "OK"; Windows password reset disk creating work is finished now.
(3) Insert the created Windows password reset disk in to the pc which you lost Windows password; set bios, that's, set your pc boot from CD/DVD. Follow the step by step wizard to reset Windows 7 password.

There are many methods to reset Windows 7 password, the above two techniques are easier way, one is freeware and another one needs to buy. Each must make Windows password reset disk; and they are able to reset any Windows users' password, but we do suggest you select the second way after you forgotten Windows 7 password, because it is more stable than the other one and you will not lose any data. It is not only use for Windows 7 OS but for all Windows family. Since the 2 methods of Windows password recovery can use for all Windows family password reset, you could bypass Windows XP password and reset Windows Vista password in the same way.


----------

